# Dan Wesson Commander Bobtail



## Yaderp (Apr 12, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with the Dan Wesson Commander Bobtail? I am considering this as an alternative to the High-dollar Ed Brown Bobtail Executive Carry. Any thoughts?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

From my experience the Dan Wesson pistols I've seen and got to fire have all been good ones.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

In print right now is a Guns & Ammo Special Collectors Edition magazine (2009) on CZ-USA, the company that is responsible for Dan Wesson firearms. Pages 72 - 76 are dedicated to this pistol. While the writing for all the pistols involved are heavily "praise" oriented, it has lots of pics and observations to pull from. The author is Greg Rodriguez. Among his quotes are "Runs reliably, shoots straight," and "great buy." I'd tend to agree, not because I've ever held or shot the pistol but Dan Wesson is reputable and the Ed Brown, while absolutely GORGEOUS is terrible expensive. It's hard to go wrong with CZ/Dan-Wesson...


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

I say if it's in the budget, and there's one available for you.. Jump all over it. I've read nothing but good things about the DW 1911's. That particular model is just plain gorgeous I think. Nice setup for concealment also with the bobtail commander length. Not too short to worry about springs, but just right I think. 

Just browsing the features, looks like it's practically an Ed Brown gun as it is though.. Bunch of EB parts in it. I like the looks of those grips and frontstrap also. Steel frame and slide, slick beavertail.. I can't find anything about it I don't like, except the typical 1911 price probably for a very slick mid-level 1911 which makes me cry poor and be thankful I picked up an XD for my .45 ACP kicks.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

babs said:


> I say if it's in the budget, and there's one available for you.. Jump all over it. I've read nothing but good things about the DW 1911's. That particular model is just plain gorgeous I think. Nice setup for concealment also with the bobtail commander length. Not too short to worry about springs, but just right I think.
> 
> Just browsing the features, looks like it's practically an Ed Brown gun as it is though.. Bunch of EB parts in it. I like the looks of those grips and frontstrap also. Steel frame and slide, slick beavertail.. I can't find anything about it I don't like, except the typical 1911 price probably for a very slick mid-level 1911 which makes me cry poor and be thankful I picked up an XD for my .45 ACP kicks.


While I have not had the pleasure of shooting the DW Commander Bobtail, I eyed and held one for quite a long time at the local shop. It was the 10mm model but I imagine the quality on the 45 ACP is identical. I was VERY surprised at how comfortable it was. This is not a common theme when most 1911s are in my hands. Couple the bobtail (which makes this 1911 more noticably ergonomic) with checkered grip panels AND checkered front-frame grip and you've got a very comfortable, positive, and confidence-inspiring hold on the handgun.

As far as the fitting of parts, the only two words I can use to describe it are tight AND smooth. Trigger, hammer, slide & frame...everything has amazingly low tolerances but it is well-balanced and action is slick throughout. My only regrets after checking it out are not buying it and wondering if Les Baer, Ed Brown, STI, and Kimber can actually top the quality of this firearm. I have never had the oppurtunity to check out any "higher-end" and custom 1911s, but this fine Dan Wesson piece makes me think I'm really not missing out on a whole lot.


----------



## Sarge43 (Apr 13, 2008)

The DW CBOB is the best value in a handgun out there right now in my opinion. I did a write up for another board between my custom Fusion Bobtail and the Dan Wesson CBOB and the CBOB held it's own quite nicely. As mentioned prior, a lot of EB parts anyway. The total DW production for the coming year is only 3000 units total and that's spread over all models. The CBOB will get the lions share of that, but they are already 6 months behind on just dealer orders for them. If you can find one, snag it quick!
Good luck!
Sarge


----------



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

I have had my CBOB in .45 for about a year, and for the money it is like getting a custom gun for half the price. Once you shoot one you will be hooked. Also there are no MIM parts in the DW, unlike some of the others out there. I carry mine everyday. Good luck !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Sarge43 said:


> Good luck!
> Sarge


Those are Magtech Guardian Golds aren't they? :smt023 How do they shoot?


----------

